# Game #53: Atlanta Hawks (31-21) @ Los Angeles Lakers (42-10) [2/16]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's start off the "2nd half" of the season with a win!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We usually struggle against athletic teams and lately the Hawks have been giving us trouble. I hope we come out and make a statement.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Brian Shaw: Lakers Shootaround*


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect a heavy dose of Pau and Kobe they played a couple days ago and should be sharp and ready the other guys gotta work their way back in some. 

Joe Johnson hasn't been playing that well lately, I've caught parts of some of their games recently. 

we should pack it in. Make them hit jumpers aside from Bibby.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bibby is really overrated, and may be worse then Fisher/Farmar on defense.
Joe Johnson is playing terribly lately, and Kobe will probobly have his way with his shaky defense.
Marvin will get his against Luke, but Ariza will probobly give him some problems.
Josh is awfully inconsistant, and for some reason I doubt that he'll be that much of a factor.
Horford just recently came back from injury and is still not back in his rythem, and Pau's length is going to give him fits.

I expect the Lakers to win this one by double figures.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let the game begins...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to take care of business.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damn Bibby has been owning the Lakers for nearly a decade now. Sign this guy Mitch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You can tell this is our first game back after a long layoff.

Apparently Lamar Odom before the game said that he was going to get at least 20 rebounds in this game - he's at five rebounds right now about midway through the 1st quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stop turning the ball over! Hawks already up 9.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar coming through nicely.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a spark plug Jordan Farmar is. He comes in scores 6 QUICK points and brings the Lakers back to within a point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

With the way we started this game, I'll gladly take a 1-point deficit after the first quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar to Ariza on the fast break is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our bench has come in and done a great job thus far: Farmar has 6, Sasha has 6, Ariza has 6.

Odom must not have been kidding about him getting 20 rebounds. He's already at 10 rebounds right now with 5:41 left in the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, why is Phil putting in Mihm at all in this game? Either put in Powell (even though we might be a little undersized if Gasol isn't in) or play Mbenga - Mihm just has nothing left, it seems.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar is completely wrecking shop. I'm with you about Mihm, he offers absolutely nothing. Ariza shooting like he did his rookie year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Powell doing his best Kwame Brown impression. Come on man..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Powell's gotta hit that!

Anyway, 9-point lead at the half and Kobe only has 4 points? And we're only shooting 40%? I'll take it!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke Walton hath made a shot. Let's blow this lead up so Ammo can get some run. Is Shannon suited up?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Loving this blowout - I just hope we keep adding to it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and 16 rebounds for LO. Hope he gets to 20.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just another little note: Pau Gasol has a triple double!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

easy easy game so far. 

Kobe looks tired as does Joe Johnson. 

If we win LO should be POTG. 

Gasol with the quiet triple dip. 

bench was electric.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just saw this at Lakers Nation, but apparently when Chris Mihm plays over 2 minutes and 16 seconds, the Lakers are 15-0.

After tonight, that'll be 16-0.

:laugh:

Awesome.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

and people say contract years don't mean anything...right


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

jazzy1 said:


> easy easy game so far.
> 
> Kobe looks tired as does Joe Johnson.
> 
> ...


interesting...LO has played like this for a couple games in a row now, triple doubles don't come around frequently, especially from centers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Put Morrison & Brown in!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

19 rebounds for Odom...let's get to 20!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lucky fan! $165,000!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Adam Morrison Sighting!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam Morrison sighting!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown sighting!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shannon Brown Sighting!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam Morrison gets his first point as a Laker after the free throw!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Morrison & Brown both miss their first shot attempts as Lakers - they're probably relieved just to get them out of the way.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good win after the long layoff. Nighty night fellas


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So who do you guys want as the Player of the Game? Odom or Gasol?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great play by Brown, even if it was called a foul!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Brown almost jumped out of the building on that block called foul. Damn!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Mihm is seriously a bad basketball player at this point of his career.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I was going to say that as well. Mihm freaking sucks. He rarely finishes under the basket.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Basel said:


> So who do you guys want as the Player of the Game? Odom or Gasol?


my vote is for Gasol, but I wouldn't have a problem either way


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I missed the game.. But holy ****, Odom had 20 rebounds.. I'm voting POTG just for that.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i say odom, just cuz he called his 20 board game... and JEESUS theres no way that was a foul on SHANNON!?!?! That was one of the most athletic plays i've ever seen


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Odom is definitely POTG, either him or Gasol.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

And man, that block by Shannon Brown was disgusting. I mean really, that's just pure genetic superiority. To be able to jump that high and quick, and take the ball out of the air like that. And he did that at just 6'3". Farking nuts.

And Jesus Christ does Chris Mihm suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know who to choose for POTG - both deserve it. Pau got his triple double with 0 turnovers, which is impressive as hell, and LO grabbed 20 boards which is impressive as well.

And Shannon Brown's block, even though it was called a foul, was the play of the night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude we need to get a clip of the benches reaction after the see the replay on the jumbotron. Its priceless..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Dude we need to get a clip of the benches reaction after the see the replay on the jumbotron. Its priceless..


http://www.lakersmedia.com/video/?p=968


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Post-Game Locker Talk: Kobe Bryant*






*Post-Game Locker Talk: Shannon Brown*






*Post-Game Locker Talk: Lamar Odom*






*Post-Game Locker Talk: Pau Gasol*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Lamar Odom had 20 rebounds in the Lakers' win over the Hawks, his fourth consecutive game with at least 17 rebounds. The last Lakers player with 17-or-more rebounds in four straight games was Kareem Abdul-Jabbar in 1975-76.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/elias


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I just saw the last few minutes of the replay on FSW and I must say that was some ugly garbage time by the Lakers. They must have been turning the ball over on every possession. I know the game was over but it still doesn't mean you have to play like you don't belong in this league. Brown and Morrison looked lost out there. They need to play better or they'll be hanging out with Sun Yue all game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

sylaw said:


> I just saw the last few minutes of the replay on FSW and I must say that was some ugly garbage time by the Lakers. They must have been turning the ball over on every possession. I know the game was over but it still doesn't mean you have to play like you don't belong in this league. Brown and Morrison looked lost out there. They need to play better or they'll be hanging out with Sun Yue all game.


It was the first time they've played in a game with the Lakers - give them a break.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

sylaw said:


> I just saw the last few minutes of the replay on FSW and I must say that was some ugly garbage time by the Lakers. They must have been turning the ball over on every possession. I know the game was over but it still doesn't mean you have to play like you don't belong in this league. Brown and Morrison looked lost out there. They need to play better or they'll be hanging out with Sun Yue all game.


The triangle can not be learned over All-Star break. Relax and enjoy the win. We were playing the 4th best team in the East and it was a blow-out.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I know it was their first game so nerves come into play. Still, they are currently at the back end of the bench. Phil isn't going to play them unless it's garbage time. They need to show what they can do in the limited minutes given to them. 

Also, my post wasn't meant to just say that those 2 played poorly. The entire team out there was extremely sloppy. You don't turn over the ball every possession no matter what the score is.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

sylaw said:


> I know it was their first game so nerves come into play. Still, they are currently at the back end of the bench. Phil isn't going to play them unless it's garbage time. They need to show what they can do in the limited minutes given to them.
> 
> Also, my post wasn't meant to just say that those 2 played poorly. The entire team out there was extremely sloppy. You don't turn over the ball every possession no matter what the score is.


I agree that they are at the back end of the bench and they will need to earn their minutes. Next time Phil gives them some burn they need to take advantage. I feel Brown can handle basketball at the NBA level, Morrison is a different story though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel said:


>


:lol: Thats what im talking about..


----------

